

Watch Google's terrifying humanoid robot running through a forest - dottrap
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3201279/Watch-Google-s-terrifying-humanoid-robot-running-forest-firm-pledges-soon-agile-humans.html

======
forgettableuser
Looks cool, not terrifying.

